# Picture hosting for your GTS



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

If you would like your own webpage to post pictures and details of your GTS (UK cars only please), I'd be happy to host them on my site here at http://www.skylinegts.co.uk/Owners_cars.htm

If you mail pics and info to me at [email protected], I'll post them and mail you a link, for example - http://www.skylinegts.co.uk/SteveA.htm, which will take you directly to your page

Some rules... Due to space and bandwith restrictions, please keep pics to 600x480 max, pref in JPG format, max 4no., I may edit or crop pics to suit space...

The cost... This is an exclusive offer for GTR Forum members and is offered at half the normal price... so it'll be a half rather than a pint of shandy, when we meet up 

RonS


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ron*

What a generous kind caring guy you are, if only there were more people like you on here.

Well done 

Dont care what everyone else says about you, what a jolly decent chap you are.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*So...*

you want your monster GTS on there then Dirk, I take it ? 

Doh... go on then, sent me some info, I have some pics from G Force I can add

RonS


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Nah*

Not at all Ron, It was actually a sincere post.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*OK*

> Not at all Ron, It was actually a sincere post.

Well thanks for the compilment then mate, I hope it's not you going all sensible on us now , I can't handle that... scary 

RonS


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*SENSIBLE?*

NAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

NEVER.

I'LL GET MY TONGUE BACK OUT OF YOUR PANTS THEN SHALL I !

ANY CHANCE YOU COULD PUT UP A PIC OF MY MONSTER GTS RON?   ONLY JOKING......

WELL DONE RON.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

How about one for the GTR,s please Ron 

I have forwarded a picture in anticipation 

Best regards Alan


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*GTR's*

Alan,

As space etc. is an issue and my site is GTS related, I'm restricting it to the GTS's lads only, looking for a home for there pics, well mainly  Doh !!...

RonS


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Thanks*

Just like to say thanks to Ron for adding some pics of my car to the Skyline GTS site!


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

*Thanx to Ron*

So would i. I sent some pics off & im well chuffed. Cheers Ron. Eddie


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Photo's*

Ron,

Sending you some photo's of my new toy. 

Thanks,


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Posting Photo's*

Thanks Ron!!


----------



## smart-data (May 18, 2003)

*Nice chap that RonS!!*

Hi RonS,
Just like to say what a fine a decent chap you are, oh and you STILL owe me a pint.. and if your selling your webspace at half a shandy per pic.. maybe i could well be onto 2 pints by the next time you invite me along to a track day!
 

Seriously Ron, thanks again for the invite.. it was nice to meet up again.. now.. about that refund.............

:smokin:


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Steve,

On here at last and about time ... I'm keeping a tally of the shandy's I owe you , for those that are unaware Steve owns my old R33 GTS (over 3 years now), he also hosts my website and owns both skylinegts.co.uk and skylinegts.com, all of which he lets me use (abuse ) FREE OF CHARGE !!... what a guy, so any praise due is all yours mate 

Nuf of the brown nosing... I see from your posts your on the hunt for a GTR, hope that you find something to suit some fine cars to choose from on here... did you look at Anthony's R32 ?, that looks a cracker ... maybe we'll see you on a trackday one day 

RonS


----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

Is it me or is the www.skylinegts.co.uk site not working...?


----------



## smart-data (May 18, 2003)

*Doh!*

No it's not working.. and what's more... It's MY fault!!!.. grrrr..
Apologies all.. 
RonS.. email me a valid email address for yourself please.. my emails to you are being bounced!

Regards,

Steve


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm on the case, cheers Steve 

RonS

BTW. Not seen your name down for Brands, see here, why ??... just an oversite I'm sure


----------



## fatjap44 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Where's my [email protected] m8 ?*

Hi Ron ....er still can't see my car on your site yet.....did you get it ok second time and the details?  

regards

Tim


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim,

Sorry mate, long story with mail viruses , but I have your pic now and will do a page in the next few days

RonS


----------

